# Rensselaer study quantifies the benefits of road lighting at intersections



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 4, 2013)

[h=1][h=4]Here's an article about (and link to) a research paper titled To Illuminate or Not to Illuminate: Roadway lighting as it affects traffic safety and intersections.

[/h][h=4]While the finding that safety benefits from roadway lighting are highly related to the visibility improvements lighting provides is not novel nor unexpected, evidence for this direct link has been scarce in the literature," said Rea. "Our models provide a tool that transportation agencies can begin using now to not only allocate lighting more efficiently, but to design lighting more effectively.[/h][/h]


----------

